# Does anybody have the definitive old vs new 2x4 picture?



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm always trying to explain to people the difference in quality of lumber of yesteryear vs what is available today.

For some reason I've never done the jobsite photo op with the old 2x next to the new 2x.

I know somebody on here has taken that picture. Care to share it? Yes, I plan on using it on my website, in emails, printed on t-shirts, flyers, etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Easy, I probably have a pic like that but keep in mind that 2 x 4's that old are darker and the newer ones... lighter... so them next to each other might make the newer look more appealing...

IOW, might have the opposite effect...


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

These are bad pictures, but this is a 115+ year old 2x4 vs current...


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

> Easy, I probably have a pic like that but keep in mind that 2 x 4's that old are darker and the newer ones... lighter... so them next to each other might make the newer look more appealing...
> 
> IOW, might have the opposite effect...


I'm just looking for the endgrain shot of 40 or 50 growth rings vs 4 or 5. 

I need to remember to save the next "classic" stud I pull out of a house.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I need to find a fir or pine stud up in this hoard. If I do I'll try to send you a halfway decent pic with clean cuts where you see the rings. 

That stud is oak


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll get you one


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Easy Gibson:

You'll get no argument from me as to the benefits of old growth lumber used as a porch floor with its tighter growth rings, but be careful not to perpetrate the myth that houses today aren't built as well as the old days.

Sure a 2x4 was really 2"x4", but it was probably ballooned framed with no fire stopping, creating an uninsulated chimney in the stud bay from sole plate to the roof. I've seen plenty of "real" 2x4s used as roof rafters too.

I'm living in a virtual concrete bunker here in Florida because people have discovered, the hard way, what works and what doesn't. They didn't have much code enforcement in the old days and it shows. They don't build 'em like they used to, and that's a very good thing.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Kowboy said:


> Easy Gibson:
> 
> You'll get no argument from me as to the benefits of old growth lumber used as a porch floor with its tighter growth rings, but be careful not to perpetrate the myth that houses today aren't built as well as the old days.
> 
> ...


Not to worry, not my intention at all. I have no desire to revive the Tinder Box.

It's all part of my hippie conservation agenda. I plan on taking this picture and putting it in a time machine to alert my ancestors that they should do a better job managing our timber resources.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I planned some old framing down.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> I planned some old framing down.


Is that stuff on bottom circa 1970s ish?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

dielectricunion said:


> Is that stuff on bottom circa 1970s ish?


50s I believe. I cleaned it up a bit. I came out of a 1850 farm house, we believe it was remodeled in the 1950s


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I've got some from the 60's and there's definitely a huge difference in quality with today's stuff. The late 1800's oak on the other hand, is definitely old growth HEAVY stuff but I've seen knots that span almost the full 4" width of a 2x4


----------

